# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne > Chirurgia plastyczna >  czy test ciążowy się myli?

## Gosia gość

28 czerwca miałam ostatni dzień płodny kochaliśmy się z mężem do końca.  8 lipca powinnam dostać okres dziś zrobiłam test (10 lipiec) wyszedł negatywnie czy jest możliwość że jest niewiarygodny?

----------

